# Spend all day cooking



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, now that I'm afraid of almost all packaged dog foods and treats, I spend my weekends cooking for the girls so that they will have something to eat during the week. I find it easier to cook up a week's worth at a time.

Today we made rice, green bean, carrot and chicken stew for meals for next week AND we made peanut butter cookies and beef/garlic cookies for treats for the week. 

The girls, of course, were a BIG HELP -- mostly sampling the treats to make sure that Mom made them JUST RIGHT.









Wish they'd stop recalling food so that I could have a free weekend again.







Will this recall (and my fears that whatever food I feed will be next) never end.









Now it's bath time -- I must really love my 2.





















YOU KNOW THAT I DO!!!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds yummy!
I know what ya mean tho. Im constantly thinking what I shld cook next.
At least yours are good eatters it sounds like.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia wants to know if she can go live with you!! LOL!!! Your 2 are very loved!! Sounds like you made a ton of yummy food!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sewing...cooking.... Hey I want to be adopted by you!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't even do that for my skin family, lol. You're a good mommy!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

It all sounds wonderful - you are so good. I went to a health food store for pets in Albuquerque yesterday - it was packed! They sell food for RAW diets, etc. They give diet consultations - it was a mad house - but it's nice to know how much people care about their pets. 

j


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I think Max secretly read this because he has packed his bags and his on his way out the door ..
something about getting better food and care at Lacie and Tilly's house ...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh wow, what a good mommy you are!!! it all sounds delicious!!!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds great!! You have very lucky little fur babies!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You are a great mommy!!














I felt funny making Kosmo the peanut butter cookies. I don't even bake for my hubby


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I don't even cook for myself but have cooked the past 2 weekends for Zoe! LOL Last week was 
chicken, brown rice, sweet potato, regular potato, green beans, lima beans, peas, carrots & corn. I would alternate the rice with the potatos. This week I used stewing beef instead of chicken & I got smarter & made enough for 2 weeks & froze half of it. I'm behind in baking her treats though. Haven't tried a lot of different recipes but someone here on SM posted a recipe for cheesy carrot muffins that she LOVES. So this week sometime I will be baking. I KNOW it's love if I'm going thru all of this for my baby girl. Now if I could only sew.....

Does anyone know if salt is needed in their diet or if it is just used for seasoning since I see it in most recipies? Also, if I'm adding The Missing Link, do I need to add calcium? </span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal. I am using Missing Link in their diets but I've also wondered about Salt. It's in all the recipes, but do they really need it? I use salt free canned veggie if I used canned.

I missed the Cheesy Carrot Muffins, but would love to try them. If you have the link to the recipe, please let me know.

No -- I don't cook for myself or my husband and I DEFINITELY don't bake -- but anything for my 2 girls.

BTW - when you use sweet potatoes in the food, are you using canned?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Crystal. I am using Missing Link in their diets but I've also wondered about Salt. It's in all the recipes, but do they really need it? I use salt free canned veggie if I used canned.
> 
> I missed the Cheesy Carrot Muffins, but would love to try them. If you have the link to the recipe, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Can't find the link to the recipe so I'll just type it in for you. I think Josie's mom posted it originally.
<span style="color:#6600CC">
Cheesy Carrot Muffins
(Makes 3 dozen regular muffins. I used the mini muffin tins...lost track on how many mini muffins it makes...A LOT!







) 

1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup whoe wheat flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup grated carrots
2 large eggs
1 cup milk
1/4 cup vegetable oil (I used olive oil)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease muffin tin or line with paper baking cups. Combine the flours & baking powder and mix well. Add the cheese & carrots using your fingers to mix them into the flour until they are well distributed. In another bowl, beat the eggs. Then whisk in the milk & vegetable oil. Pour this over the flour mixture & stir gently unitl just combined. Fill the muffin cups 3/4 full with the mixture. Bake 20-25 minutes for regular size tins, 10-15 minutes for the mini muffin tins or until the muffins feel springy. Be sure muffins are completely cooled before letting you pup taste test. One regular muffin for medium to large dog, half a regular muffin for a toy or small dog. (I used the mini muffin tins for Zoe)

I used a fresh sweet potato & a fresh regular potato. I boiled them til they were soft & put in a seperate storage container & mashed up with a fork. Then I used the same water to cook the meat & brown rice together so as not to lose any nutrients from the potatos. I used a bag of frozen veggies but just saw in the "Celery Link" that corn is not good for them so I will use a different bag of frozen veggies next time. I have to really mash the veggies into the rice & meat mixture or Zoe will pick them out & neatly lay them beside her dish! LOL The same goes for the potatoes. Have to mash them up well with the meat & broth or she will just eat the meat.

I started doing this 2 weeks ago when I had to give Zoe meds that needed to be taken at a certain time with food. She is not food motivated so that was the only way I could get her to eat on a schedule.








Once we know for sure what is going on with her, I will have my vet help me with a balanced recipe for whatever special needs she may have. My vet said it was ok to keep her on this until we find out but for long term wants to make sure we have the right protein/carb ratio. I do need to ask her about salt & calcium though.</span>


----------

